# Game Thread: Friday December 22 @ Atlanta



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(14-13)* 








*Atlanta Hawks* - *(9-15) * 

*Tip-off* – Friday, December 22, 2006 - 7:30pm et
*Where* – Philips Arena
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

*Tinsley / Jackson / Harrington / O'Neal / Foster

Key Reserves 

   

Granger / Daniels / Armstrong

Injuries

None reported*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* J. O'Neal	19.2
*Rebounds* J. Foster	8.0 
*Assists* J. Tinsley	6.4 
*FG%* A. Harrington	47.7 
*FT%* S. Jasikevicius	90.7 
*3PT%* A. Harrington	50.0 
*Blocks* J. O'Neal	3.0 
*Steals* J. Tinsley	1.5 












*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Claxton / Johnson / Smith / Williams / Pachulia

Key Reserves

  

Williams / Stoudamire / Wright

Injuries

 - Groin strain

 - Broken left foot

*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* J. Johnson	28.3 
*Rebounds* J. Smith	8.5 
*Assists* T. Lue	3.7 
*FG%* J. Johnson	50.0 
*FT%* T. Lue	86.6 
*3PT%* S. Stoudamire	40.3 
*Blocks* J. Smith	2.4 
*Steals* J. Smith	1.5 

*







*

*







 - Scored 34 points last game vs. Sixers








 - Scored 27 points last game vs. Jazz*

*Previous games vs. Sixers this year:*

This is the first meeting of the season between these two teams.

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 97
Hawks 88


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like Al's mohawk


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 105
hawks 94


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 93
Hawks 88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 98
Hawks 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a good feeling, a must win, don't care if it's Atlanta or not.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no easy wins in the nba these days.. Atlanta blew a 21 point lead vs Utah in the 4th in their previous games and blew another big 4th quarter lead against the bulls before that; hopefully that will effect them psychologicly.. JO off to a good start... another 30 point game?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Al for 3! good start 13-2 lead


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley looked silly on D there.. Jackson for 3 but he stepped on the line..

Timeout ATL 15-6 pacers lead halfway through the first


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I like the way Jermaine is playing this season.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow Jack with the tip in, followed with a long 3


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

In the pre-game interview Harrington saids he has "no special feeling" about this game (against his ex team). Apparently Steve Jax think different, already taking 10 shots in the first quarter.. but he's making them so thats ok 

Jasikevicius in!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

alot of travelling tonight.. Jasikevicius to the line.. Baston in!

EDIT Indy 27-21 at the end of 1.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our defensive rebounding is horrible as usual.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Sharas to Baston! I've seen that combination before


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Our defensive rebounding is horrible as usual.


uke: we giving up too many second chances.. but whats up with the hawks travelling..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great hustle Armstrong!

noticable: Maceo Baston 6 points, 3/3 FG in five minutes.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

both teams making stupid mistakes on the offensive..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

techinal on the hawks again.. 

noticable: Pacers with only 1 foul in the second quarter


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

We lead 52-47 at halftime. You'd figure we lead by a bigger margin because of all the gifts we are receiving from the Hawks and to a lesser degree the referees..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Zaza down...

EDIT he hyperextended his left elbow on Fosters jersey. He seemed to be in alot of pain, but didnt go to the locker room.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Zaza checks back in again so he is okay I guess (good, because I hate injuries regardless who it is)


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ANOTHER travel called, this time on JO. this is a fundamentaly poor game. Jasikevicius and Baston in!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jaxx wide open the the 3! important, because they were starting to build momentum


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great way to end the quarter, back to back 3's by Jax and Granger.. we get to go to the 4th with a double digit lead:cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

We are already over the limit with 9 mins left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Foster 16 rebounds with 7 minutes left. Will he finally get 19? Pacers 13 point lead. Did you see Grangers block on Josh Smith' dunk?:cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

UPDATE: looks bad for hawks, Speedy Claxton out the rest of the night with back spasms, and now Zaza just headed to the locker room.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jax HUGE night against his former team! 27 points 10-18 shooting, 4-6 from downtown. good job Jax!
Pacers with our biggest lead of the night so far 95-80, Hawks fans are leaving the arena now..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice win! Now win 3 in a row finally at home, tomorrow.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers win! 100 - 90

Notable stats: 
Harrington nice comeback: 20 points, 3-5 from 3
Jaxx 27 points, 10-19 FG, 4-6 from 3
JO with another double double
Tinsley didnt shoot well again, but had 9 assists
Jasikevicius 6 assists in 16 minutes

:cheers: :cheers: 

Hope the hawks players Speedy and Zaza recover fast, they already have Josh Childress and Tyronn Lue out.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man - 5
Auggie - 9
Pacers Fan - 9
Pacersthebest - 2

Winner Pacersthebest. 2 difference again :chill:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Guess the score winner, Pacersthebest, who else :biggrin: :cheers:

how do you do it?:worthy:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Guess the score winner, Pacersthebest, who else :biggrin: :cheers:
> 
> how do you do it?:worthy:


Just luck.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

When Harrington Oneal and Jackson are all hot there is no stoppin the pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I only got to watch the first quarter and then became preoccupied with some things. Glad to see we won, though. Time to get up tomorrow night's game thread.


----------

